#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  童被咬死，羅馬尼亞掀屠狗潮！！！

## 斯冰菊

【蘋果連結】：http://www.appledaily.com.tw/appleda...8B%97%E6%BD%AE

羅馬尼亞
【於慶中╱綜合外電報導】美國《紐約日報》前天報導，今年8月羅馬尼亞有一名4歲男童被流浪狗咬死，引發全國民眾關注，更掀起一股撲殺流浪動物潮，街邊的流浪狗要不是被人拳打腳踢，就是遭到冷血虐殺，已陸續傳出多起初生幼犬在路邊活活被燒死、流浪貓脊椎被打斷的案例。國際愛護動物組織「Four Paws」過去6周已接到15起虐待動物投訴，事態有擴大趨勢。

沒人認養就撲殺
男童遭咬死事件傳出時，政府對應措施就是全力捕捉流浪狗，並且嚴格執行2周內無人認養就逕行撲殺。「Four Paws」認為，媒體過度渲染造成民眾觀念被誤導，心理學家圖豆斯說：「當時社會上的氛圍，好像男童被狗咬死，全國動物都要受罰。」 
好萊塢動作影星史蒂芬席格（Steven Seagal）曾特別前往當地，以每月18美元（約530元台幣），領養一隻七個月大的小狗，呼籲民眾重視這個問題。 

嗥真的，本狼原先對羅馬尼亞印象頗佳，其本來是一個在鄂圖曼土耳其統治之下被羅剎帝國煽動獨立的國家，後來在二戰時被納粹佔領；冷戰時期由共產黨統治，78年(1989)年底羅馬尼亞的國民英勇推翻了暴虐的獨裁者西奧塞斯古。96年(2007)羅馬尼亞和保加利亞一起加入歐盟。還有就是南方四賤客有伊集就是講羅馬尼亞五胞胎的故事。

一個讓本狼甚是同情的國家，怎麼會變成虐殺流浪狗的暴虐之國？ :wuffer_pissed: 這讓本狼何其痛心哪！！！ :wuffer_bawl: 希冀這股暴虐風潮別延燒到歐盟其他國家！！！

----------

